

Icons (including free for commercial use) - torial
http://www.iconfinder.com/browse

======
dchest
Be careful: some icons that have free licenses actually use elements of images
that are not under those licenses.

Examples:

[http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7395/128/finder_mac_wi...](http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7395/128/finder_mac_windows_wine_icon)
(XP wallpaper, listed under GPL license)

[http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7512/128/application_a...](http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7512/128/application_art_brush_file_pencil_ruler_icon)
\- Apple's icon

~~~
duskwuff
Most of the icons in the "Futurosoft" set you've linked look like they were
ripped from various sources (mostly from Windows 7, with a few from OS X). It
looks like the set was syndicated from kde-look.org, and I've shot them a
message about the situation.

~~~
iconfinder
They were syndicated from Futuresoft - I will look them through and remove
those from OS X and Windows. None of the icons were specifically from Win 7
since Futuresoft was released many years ago.

~~~
duskwuff
Strange - looking at a lot of the icons, like the ones following, they
certainly must have been designed to _resemble_ Windows icons, but I can't
find the exact icons they're modeled after. I'm really not sure where these
would stand, as far as copyright goes - a number of them have enough
resemblance to real Windows icons (or other trademarks) that you'd probably
get legal grief for trying to use them in your own product, for instance.

<http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7043/128/aim_icon>

<http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7121/128/sonic_icon>

[http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7175/128/folder_window...](http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7175/128/folder_windows_icon)

[http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7365/128/staroffice_ic...](http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7365/128/staroffice_icon)

[http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7394/128/users_windows...](http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7394/128/users_windows_icon)

<http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7563/128/lib_wine_icon>

[http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7609/128/mp3_sound_ico...](http://www.iconfinder.com/icondetails/7609/128/mp3_sound_icon)

------
bryanh
I've used icon finder hundreds of times. It's great.

I am also a fan of the Fugue icon set (<http://p.yusukekamiyamane.com/>) with
over 3000 (!) super high quality icons. There is a licensing fee if you don't
want to attribute but it is pretty affordable ($60).

~~~
simonsquiff
The fugue set is great. I paid not so I didn't have to attribute but because
the creator so clearly deserves it.

~~~
pzxc
Weird, it looks very much like a remake of Famfamfam's silk icon set. Compare:
[http://fugue-icons-src.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/all-
preview....](http://fugue-icons-src.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/all-preview.png)
to:
[http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/silk/previews/index_abc.p...](http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/silk/previews/index_abc.png)

There are a lot of differences but there are also a lot of similarities.

------
charlief
Posted by the founder a few months ago along with some Q&A:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829255>

------
uxp
Awesome collection.

I've used the IconSweet2 set for various custom UITabBarItem icons in iOS
applications. They fit amazingly well with the System Icons.

<http://www.iconfinder.com/browse/iconset/iconsweets2/>

------
ashamedlion
There are some pretty nice icons there. My favorite are the credit card ones:
[http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset%3AThemeShock-
cre...](http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset%3AThemeShock-credit-cards-
icons)

------
jcromartie
Are the icons in this set actually usable?
<http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset:social>

What are the legal issues there?

~~~
binarymax
It says at the top: _License: Free for commercial use_ , but I also recommend
going through the Readme to make absolutely sure.

~~~
jcromartie
I mean in regards to them being mostly trademarks of other companies.

~~~
shasta
You can use them for whatever you want. If you run into any legal trouble,
just tell 'em shasta from the internet said you could use them.

------
virii
Iconfinder is great, yes. I also like Picons - royalty-free vector icons.
Great for commercial projects. Cheap and good looking, check it out:
<http://picons.me>

~~~
iconfinder
Thanks!

Agreed, Picons are great.

------
rapind
All you need for game design:
<http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset:containers>

~~~
Tichy
3d Sokoban?

~~~
rapind
<http://www.oldmanmurray.com/features/39.html>

------
jonespen
Its also a great source for finding design metaphors, icon patterns etc.

~~~
iconfinder
Thanks

------
petervandijck
I was going to say: since when does stuff like this get on HN, but it's
actually a pretty awesome site.

~~~
iconfinder
Yeah, it's not the usual stuff for HN.

Thanks anyway.

------
melissamiranda
I love The Noun Project. They have the simplest, most easily recognizable set.
Just wish they had all the social media ones as well:
<http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset:nounproject>

~~~
MatthewPhillips
I'm in love with these icons... just simple and amazing. Will be using them in
one of my projects.

------
texel
And still, I can't find an icon for macvim that's not horrible.

